# Lookit 'em Lovely Lilacs: Thanksgiving FOTD!



## chocolategoddes (Dec 1, 2008)

I was actually kind of proud of this look, so I decided to share. I think one of my first FOTDs was a year ago and when I compare those looks to now, I can see some sort of improvement. 

I wore this for Thanksgiving dinner.

*FACE*
Studio Fix Fluid
Crushed Bougainvillea CCB
Dame Blush

*EYES*
Artjam paint
Fig 1, nocturnelle, soft brown e/s
Lancome Vue e/s
Wet n Wild random lilac purple e/s
ZoomLash mascara
Fascinating Eyekhol

*LIPS*
The Scene l/s















lol... my mom didn't like the lip so she made me change it to Touch l/s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 meh.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## lyttleravyn (Dec 1, 2008)

oooh pretty!

and i LOVE the first lip color!!!


----------



## Miss Lore (Dec 1, 2008)

you are so beautiful,

i love this look 

xxx


----------



## cuddle x bear (Dec 1, 2008)

really pretty eyes and i personally love the first lip combo too


----------



## courtneyCORPSE (Dec 1, 2008)

awh I love it!
& your first lip choice


----------



## Lizzie (Dec 1, 2008)

You look so pretty!  And I agree, the first lip color is gorgeous!


----------



## carandru (Dec 1, 2008)

Great job!  And I personally 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the first lip color.   You look gorgeous by the way.


----------



## mamadiaspora (Dec 1, 2008)

I can't get over how stunning you are. Love this look!


----------



## pdtb050606 (Dec 1, 2008)

WOW, you are seriously stunning!! I can't get over how gorgeous that pic is with ur first lip choice..i'm speechless


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 1, 2008)

You look AMAZING! Those colors are fabulous on you girl!!! WOW I really love the first full face pic. Stunning & the first lip is Gorgeous...ah, moms


----------



## chocolategoddes (Dec 1, 2008)

"SEE MOM! I TOLD YOU THE FIRST LIP WAS BETTER!!!"
*ahem*

Thanks my loves.


----------



## MACisME (Dec 1, 2008)

ummm u NEED to be a model. stat.


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 1, 2008)

Crikey you're effing beautiful.


----------



## Dice1233 (Dec 1, 2008)

stunning. I also love the first lip color!


----------



## ashleyisawesome (Dec 1, 2008)

You're gorgeous! And I agree with everyone above, the first lip choice is the winner


----------



## FiestyFemme (Dec 1, 2008)

You are stunning... love your FOTD! I actually like both lip colors with it.


----------



## lipshock (Dec 1, 2008)

God, that first lip colour is gorgeous on you!  =)

You should really consider modeling.  Your bone structure and overall attractiveness is amazing!


----------



## kimmy (Dec 1, 2008)

go be a model.
now, pls.


----------



## belle89 (Dec 1, 2008)

The full face photos look like model photos. You mu looks great. Get it, girl!


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 1, 2008)

You are stunning!! So pretty! Love the first liippie a lot!!


----------



## kariii (Dec 1, 2008)

Um You Need To Model, K Go --->


----------



## PinkPearl (Dec 1, 2008)

you are so freaking cute! i love the first lippie a lot! i think it suits you


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Dec 2, 2008)

girl you look like a model!


----------



## TamiChoi (Dec 2, 2008)

pretty! love the lip color on you!


----------



## MiCHiE (Dec 2, 2008)

I love the bold lips. Both lip looks are great, actually.


----------



## j4lyphe (Dec 2, 2008)

Girl u r gorgeous and I love both lips but the red def stands out more and I commend u 4 that cuz I'm still 2 afraid to rock a red lip
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And u def look like a model in those pics- flawless


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Dec 2, 2008)

You are so, so, so gorgeous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Both lipsticks look good but I like your first choice more.


----------



## blazeno.8 (Dec 2, 2008)

This is a great look!


----------



## glassy girl (Dec 2, 2008)

Wow u look hot and another vote 4 the 1st lip color!!


----------



## noelsmom (Dec 2, 2008)

Nice!  I actually like both lip choices.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Dec 2, 2008)

awww! you all are so sweet. 
;___________________;    *tears of joy*  <3

thanks


----------



## prettysecrets (Dec 2, 2008)

You look like a model!! I demand more posts!!!


----------



## MzzRach (Dec 2, 2008)

You are CRAZY beautiful.  I love the Scene lippie on you, did your mum think it was too........??

Anyway - love it!


----------



## nunu (Dec 2, 2008)

girl you are gorgeous!


----------



## ab5inth7 (Dec 2, 2008)

totally awesome and with the first lipstick ..
omg .. STUNNING!! <3


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Dec 2, 2008)

You look radiant Kensie


----------



## nicoleh619 (Dec 2, 2008)

Veryyyy pretty. I must say your avatar picture does NOT do you justice. I love both lip colors btw.


----------



## ladyx (Dec 2, 2008)

I love this look!!! and i love both lip colors


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Dec 2, 2008)

you looks stunning in both lip colours Kensie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I like the red one better though. Great e/s application btw


----------



## kittykit (Dec 2, 2008)

Girl, you're hot!


----------



## olddcassettes (Dec 2, 2008)

WOW!!!! your gorgeous
i love the look


----------



## n_c (Dec 2, 2008)

Beautiful! I vote #1


----------



## MissAlly (Dec 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kariii* 

 
_Um You Need To Model, K Go --->_

 

I was just thinking that.

I could picture her on America's Next Top Model.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Dec 2, 2008)

we were having guests over for Thanksgiving and my mom thought it was too much because we had these old, conservative people. I totally would have kept on the first lipstick though.

you all are too sweet!!! seriously! GIANT HUGS


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Dec 2, 2008)

Gorgeous! Luv the 1st lip color.  
~Very Top Model~


----------



## circusflavouredgum (Dec 2, 2008)

You are gorgeous! I love the eyes and I know I'm in the minority but I like the second lip much more. The first lip overpowers the soft eyes, the second is more harmonious with the soft colours of the shadows.

Either way, you are a stunning girl!


----------



## luckystar2002 (Dec 2, 2008)

Gorgeous! Love the lip and eye color!


----------



## Bianca (Dec 3, 2008)

Love it!


----------



## Princesa Livia (Dec 3, 2008)

gorgeous!! i actually lyk the first lippie better for the look


----------



## Nox (Dec 3, 2008)

You look gorgeous!  And I really do favor the first lip color more.


----------



## DirtyPlum (Dec 3, 2008)

You look totally like my cousin!
U have a beautiful face, its a lovely shape.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Dec 3, 2008)

^^^ ooh! i have a twin? lol

thanks everybody for you wonderful comments!


----------



## *Gigi* (Dec 3, 2008)

Love the lilac! It looks so gorgeous with your skintone!


----------



## MzzRach (Dec 3, 2008)

Girl, you should give Top Model a go.  You would be fierce.  

For real!


----------



## vocaltest (Dec 3, 2008)

you are so beautiful. you need to be a model!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Dec 4, 2008)

i'm too short to model. :'(
thank you sexies!


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 4, 2008)

^^ You look tall...how tall are you?? All models aren't super tall...Look at Eva


----------



## franimal (Dec 4, 2008)

jeez, you should model! I love the shiny inner corners


----------



## rbella (Dec 4, 2008)

Holy Gorgeous!  You are hot woman!!


----------



## Destiny (Dec 4, 2008)

This is gorgeous. You look like a model! Good job!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm 5'7". most models are like 5' 10"...

but it's so sweet that you guys think i could be a model...


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 4, 2008)

Just FYI

 Eva is 5' 6 1/2"   Eva Pigford - Biography


----------



## bsquared (Dec 4, 2008)

looks good!


----------



## pinkkvintage (Dec 4, 2008)

you have a beautiful face... amazing bone structure
and you should take that as a huge compliment because i dont tell people that!


----------



## NadiaD (Dec 4, 2008)

Honey, you are actually drop-dead, from birth, made in the broken mould Beautiful! 

And I describe Mrs Jolie like that so your in damn good company!


I love the first lip on you - it looks ab fab in my opinion. Love the colours on the eyes too.

Nxx


----------



## ktinagapay (Feb 6, 2009)

you look amazing! great job!


----------



## LilSphinx (Feb 6, 2009)

Oh wow, you are BEEEA-UUU-Tiful!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   I Love Love Love that purple on you and that's a shame she made you change the lip color, I think it looks really pretty on you.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Great job, definitely!


----------



## natjotua (Feb 6, 2009)

you have the most perfect lips EVER!


----------



## Sophie040 (Feb 6, 2009)

You are so gorgeous! And I love the first lip color better aswell.


----------



## Yagmur (Feb 6, 2009)

wow, you are such a Beauty


----------



## A Ro (Feb 6, 2009)

Put me in the "love the first lip group" (but alas, you had to please Mom). And good grief, are you gorgeous much? Pretty look!


----------



## na_pink (Feb 7, 2009)

im jealous of your non-smiling face ... =(


----------

